# Britannia Mills, Long Eaton, Derbyshire - Oct 08



## 85 Vintage (Oct 19, 2008)

I love doing meter reading work (sometimes ) it gets me to places I wouldn't usually go to.

I spotted the boards, from the end of a long road, which as it happens, I had to go down anyway. It's got houses/flats along most of the front and down most of one side and backs onto the canal. So with it being daytime and the road was pretty busy and some people walking along the canal exterior pics only this time.

A bit more of a recce and a night visit is probably in order and may be more successful.

Bit of info after a bash on google.



> Britannia Mills
> Built in 1906 by William Wallis, later to become William Wallis and Sons they continued until the mid 1930s in Britannia Mills, Bennett Street. Enoch, one of the brothers, became Managing Director of the Britannia Mills factory until he started his own lace business in Nottingham just before the first world war. He continued to live in Long Eaton and was both a JP and an Alderman of the Derbyshire County Council.



Not 100% sure when the site was last operational or what it was last used for.

I wasn't expecting to see any places worthy of pictures so only had my phone with me.


----------



## Kaputnik (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks an interesting place, mate, wouldn't mind joining you for a visit sometime, if you're planning another look, along with your other recent finds! I'm just a couple of miles away from here too, nice find.


----------



## Libby (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy, happy memeories... im a born and bred Long Eaton lass.. i remember this place up and running.. be a fantastic look inside as will most probrably still retain alot of original features .. looking forward to some insider pics..


----------



## Neosea (Oct 19, 2008)

Is that near the Attenborough gravel pits?


----------



## 85 Vintage (Oct 19, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Is that near the Attenborough gravel pits?



Ish, about 5 mins or so in a car


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2008)

that must have only just closed down. I'm sure i have delivered there this year. they make(used to make) upholstery much the same as every factory in long eaton just about!!


----------



## goodeavens (Oct 19, 2008)

Very interesting & great pictures. I particularly like the build style in picture 2, looks 1930`s


----------



## 85 Vintage (Oct 19, 2008)

Rob said:


> that must have only just closed down. I'm sure i have delivered there this year. they make(used to make) upholstery much the same as every factory in long eaton just about!!



There's a pic on geograph dated 30th dec 07 and it's boarded up then, so you must be having a memory recall from a while ago


----------



## odeon master (Oct 19, 2008)

yes, i'v spotted this one too.
it has only just closed down in the last 2 months. it used to be called WADE SPRINGS they made frames for seating and the like. there was people still loading stuff out of the factory last week when i drove past.
i'd love to see in the front office part as its a total timewarp art deco 30's style.

cheers

THE ODEON


----------



## 85 Vintage (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmmmmm, a couple of the boards on the office building look more than 2 months old. But the boards on the top half of the 'Britannia Mills' building windows do look pretty new.

On the geograph site, the pic only shows the bottom half of the windows boarded. Getting a bit confuzzled now lol


----------



## 85 Vintage (Oct 19, 2008)

Just searched for Wade Springs on Google. Their contract address is a couple of streets away, there are some more 'mill' buildings and one that I saw 2 cars go into when I was around the area.

This was maybe used for mainly storage in recent times hence some old boards in places.


----------



## thompski (Oct 19, 2008)

That looks real interesting, especially the art deco element - can't say I share OM's optimism about its art deco interior!


----------



## odeon master (Oct 19, 2008)

thompski said:


> That looks real interesting, especially the art deco element - can't say I share OM's optimism about its art deco interior!



i looked through the window of the 30's deco office building many times, there is wood paneling and old lighting in there as i saw it lit only a few months back ! check those loverly art deco metal framed windows in the office, thats if they have not been boarded over now.

THE ODEON


----------



## smileysal (Oct 19, 2008)

I really do like this one. Love the building with the Brittania Mills done in brickwork under the top arch, and love the art deco building. Agree with the others, would love to see inside this part especially.

Excellent pics and an excellent find.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 20, 2008)

Reallyl nice mill & def worth keeping an eye on!? The 30's frontage looks good & could be some gems in there?


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 20, 2008)

Really like the look of this place, it reminds me of one in Leicester


----------



## killergibbo (Feb 27, 2009)

did anyone get inside this building then in the end??? wud love to see some pics or has the state of the building been trashed


----------



## 85 Vintage (Feb 27, 2009)

killergibbo said:


> did anyone get inside this building then in the end??? wud love to see some pics or has the state of the building been trashed



Was doing some meter reading in the area last week, so nipped to have a look. The building is still in the same condition, but 2 blokes in 'smart' clothes and wearing hard hats, walked the length on the building giving it a good look, then went in the yard and into the building on the right.
If i'd had my camera with me, i'd have beencheeky and asked if I could go in to take some pics


----------



## nicola73 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thought i recognised this place,i grew up just a street away from here,sad that its like that now but would love to get inside.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 18, 2009)

Great photo's and find  what I find strange is that the Derby University campus I was based at was also called Britannia Mill  it was so great inside, they kept both goods lifts too! (one kept on getting stuck between floors haha).

Sadly, it's been modernised now.


----------

